# need info on old school soundstream amps



## Joemon (Jul 9, 2010)

I cant seem to find info on the small amp.

Hell I cant even find a picture of the smaller one.

But I know the big one is a 502 amd found specs on that but whats tge going price on these now days?


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

Do a Google search and use this. 

soundstream class a 50

you'll find the owners manual


----------



## Joemon (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you. I found more info with that.

But whats the production year of these amps?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

1989 - 1993 for the Class A 50II

I am not as up on the Rubicon series. I would say 1998ish


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll give you 20.00 for the 50II.


----------



## MikeGratton (Aug 17, 2012)

Not all the years render properly but a lot of a great archived info (especially old newsletters)

class A are - I think -on the 1999 area

https://web.archive.org/web/20010201000000*/http://www.soundstream.com


----------



## Joemon (Jul 9, 2010)

Whats the going price on these both?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Joemon said:


> Whats the going price on these both?


that rubicon is cosmetically trashed and probably not worth more than $50. 

The Class A 50 if it is in perfect working condition is worth maybe $100 to the right person. Or $20 to Ricky.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

^^ I agree with minisq. Might get a few more bucks out of the Class A 50II to the right buyer on eBay. Gotta pay the fees though.

Have you tested the amps?


----------



## Joemon (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes both amps tested with my bass rca cables (low pass filter through it) hooked on a 6x9 at 4ohm


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

everyone has different opinions on vintage product, myself I'd consider these amps as being collectible but most people collecting them want pristine examples.

so, like anything else that goes into a secondary market, there is grading involved, and these amps are low on the scale, condition-wise, but still sought after.

some of the "amateur" collectors will pay a small premium for these, especially the Class A 50II but usually sniping on low bids, IOW they don't go high at auction. 

Make a video showing they work, and you can increase your take by a fair margin as people like amps that are original and un-repaired, especially in collector's circles.

Open the backs and show an untouched interior in good condition and you'll be able to fetch a little higher money still.

Some people just want to know what an old school Soundstream sounds like, and will outpay a collector looking for investment vehicles.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> that rubicon is cosmetically trashed and probably not worth more than $50.
> 
> The Class A 50 if it is in perfect working condition is worth maybe $100 to the right person. Or $20 to Ricky.


Had my fingers crossed hoping he would PM me to accept my offer:laugh:


----------



## Joemon (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the inputs. These are my friends amp he got from buying a storage unit and wanted to know if they work.

So these are for sell but he and I dont know a reasonable value of these.

So I can make him a offer on both so I can put these on this market.

So any offers now will be pm as soon as I am the new owner.


----------

